# DONT BUY DVD X COPY!!! Cheaper Hardware



## JediKnightr (Jan 19, 2003)

OK, I have been looking for ways to... uhh... "back up" some movies, and have heard about DVD X Copy, and its $100 price tag. So, I set off to find a cheaper solution. Having tried freeware and never getting it to work, I started looking at TV Tuners, and lo-and-behold, ATI makes the TV Tuner VE for $50 at Best Buy! This thing is great because it comes with its own software to record from either a Composite (RCA) line or a coaxial line! So now, after hooking up my DVD player to it, I can record movies, video from a non-digital camcorder, movies from VCR, etc.!!!

After reading this, I hope those of you who were going to buy DVD X Copy... DONT!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

DVD X COPY is still a good product, it does direct disk to disk copying so you dont have to bother with plugging in a DVD player and all that. And to get it onto a VCD/DVD you dont have to spend hours encoding the video.


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

I agree with brendandonhue. VCR does not have the quality of DVD's and it's film.. so that means the quality of your video tape gets worse and worse each time you play it...

However, on a digital backup, the quality is always the same...

After all, you might as well rip the dvd with a freeware utility and burn that to another DVD-rom.. (takes some time.. but o well) if you want another copy of your movies...

So DVD X Copy isn't that bad.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Problem with ripping is it actually extracts the video using DeCSS which is illegal.

DVD X COPY is bit for bit copying so it doesnt break encryption.


----------



## codexaenir (Aug 27, 2002)

I think there are other ways to extract some type of video out of it without breaking an encrytion key, right? So maybe it's not an EXACT copy..


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You could also rip an image of the CD, bit for bit, into ISO.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *Problem with ripping is it actually extracts the video using DeCSS which is illegal.
> 
> DVD X COPY is bit for bit copying so it doesnt break encryption. *


Huh??? Any copying of DVD's is deemed illegal.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MysticEyes:_
> *Huh??? Any copying of DVD's is deemed illegal. *


No.
If I own a DVD, i can
Make a backup copy that is not shared or sold
Store it on my PC to watch, not to share or sell
Basically anything without distributing it.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *No.
> If I own a DVD, i can
> Make a backup copy that is not shared or sold
> ...


Wrong. To do that you have have to circumvent the copy protection, doing so violates the Millenium Digital Copyright Act of 1998. There is no exceptions without the consent of the copyright holder.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

As I just said, creating a bit for bit copy does not use DeCSS and does not circumvent anything. Read my above posts.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brendandonhu:_
> *As I just said, creating a bit for bit copy does not use DeCSS and does not circumvent anything. Read my above posts. *


I unfortunatly have read your inane, uninformed, illogical posts. It is illegal to copy DVD's in any way shape or form, using any and all methods available, either now or in the futire, for any reason, for any use, as is presently stated in the Millenium Digital Copyright Act of 1998. Your 'bit by bit' copy is still circumventing the CSS encryption, which sole purpose was to prevent copying of any sort.

GoVideo had 2 throated VCR's that made exact dupes of Macrovision encoded tapes. The copies where identical to the source and even had the Macrovision encoding intact. The Millenium Digital Copyright Act of 1998 put a stop to that. They still tried to sell GoVideos, but try to copy a commercial/protected tape now, and it simply displayed a message telling you it wouldn't do it. A true bit of bit (or is that frame by frame) copy and they didn't even remove the macrovision copyguard. How cares? It's a copy. It's illegal now.

Goodbye


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

The difference is making tools that can only be used for 1 thing-copyright infringement, or making money of selling other peoples copyrighted works.

The DMCA allows you to have a backup copy.


----------



## bossins10 (Jan 28, 2003)

media wizard is the software that requires the clock..
why would the clock loose time down and hour and stop.
looseing time then/// program throws up a flag that something has interfeared with the clock..i can key in a code that cdh
provides after 2 days,,the clock will loose that hr and media
wizard stops also and it is the only software that it affects.How about that??thanks in advance for your response...


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

The DVD X Copy case is in the courts right now. We will see how this pans out. There is certainly a fine line on this one. But as I see it, you cannot create a law that takes away the rights of another law. Under current Copyright law, you are allowed to make backup copies of your media for your sole use.

The DMCA was poorly written and needs to be revised. Everyone should be allowed to make backup copies of there Software and DVD's. 

The only way I see around this is to force the Manufacturers to provide a duplicate copy for free if your media goes bad.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Some do that. Disney does not want you copying their DVDs, so if you send in a broken/scratched one they will replace it free.


----------



## buddhafabio (Aug 5, 2002)

hope fully someone figures out how to smack down the dmca.


----------

